# Laguna - Great Product!



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad to hear it. I am about to pull the trigger on one and read/watch everything I can find on it. Haven't seen anything that tells me it's not a great choice. Still have a hard time justifying the $150 for the blade so I might not do that.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I've had mine for a couple of years too and I agree with Rebarn. It was a great choice for me.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

Several days ago I ordered the resaw king carbide band saw blade for my Powermatic saw. I haven't received it yet but I am glad to see another strongly positive feedback about it. $149 for a blade isn't cheap… but it was $20 cheaper than the asking price on Amazon…


----------



## Rebarn (Jan 6, 2014)

You are goint to love the blade.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

I've had my 14-12 for a year and absolutely love it!


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I have the 14-12 and have been using the 1/2" Wood Slicer from Highland Woodworking. Works great on the cherry and walnut I have been resawing. For $29 you can't beat it.


----------



## Furnone (Jan 11, 2018)

I have had my 14-12 for about 1-1/2 years and also love it. Glad the guy at Woodcraft, Springfield, MA convinced me it was superior to the Jet I was looking at.


----------



## handmadewithashley (Aug 2, 2017)

I want one of these bandsaws so bad but I'm having a hard time convincing my better half that it's a justified purchase since I already have a perfectly working bandsaw.

But seriously 2 bandsaws in the shop would be really nice. No more constant swapping of blades.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had issues with mine. 
1. Guide bar pinon box wasn't manufactured correctly. It fell apart, mangled top and bottom 3" of guide bar teeth. After discussions and email with Laguna customer service they agreed to replace both after I proved to them it was a manufacturing issue and that I couldn't fix it myself since I couldn't open the pinon gear box. 
2. Tracking wheel/mechanism isn't easily adjusted. Yes, the locking knob is completly loose. Mechanism is wonky/seems to fall apart when the wheel is loosened, and only is correctly by tightening it very tightly. 
3. The guide blocks aren't square to the blade and work loose very easily. I've shimmed the upper ones. The lower ones are pretty much inaccessible for my (a normal mans??) hand. I've given up trying to square those. Tightening the lower ones take a pair of long reach water pump pliers for me to get at them.

I'm disappointed that I've had issues with this saw for the money it cost. Maybe I got a lemon. I don't know if all of them have problems.


----------

